# From InterBEE: Interview With the Head of Cinema EOS



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 20, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14776"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14776">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Newsshooter talks C100 Dual Pixel CMOS AF with Canon’s Mr Onda


</strong>Dan Cheung sits down with the head of Canon’s Cinema EOS product line to talk about the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/11/canon-to-offer-dual-pixel-cmos-af-upgrade-for-the-eos-c100-digital-video-camera/" target="_blank">C100 dual pixel CMOS AF upgrade</a> that was recently announced.</p>
<p>Mr Onda clarifies that the update to the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889545-REG/Canon_EOS_C100_EF_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Cinema EOS C100</a> is firmware and a “service adjustment”, as it and the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/839220-REG/Canon_5779B002_C300_Cinema_EOS_Camcorder.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS C300</a> already have Dual Pixel CMOS AF capabilities at the hardware level.</p>
<p>They also talk about lenses and RAW video and why they think the “lower range” cameras don’t need the RAW video capabilities that the C500 has. It’s also fun to watch Mr Onda discuss <a href="http://www.magiclantern.fm/" target="_blank">Magic Lantern</a> and the actual hardware capabilities of their cameras like the EOS 5D Mark III.</p>
<p>An interesting point is Mr Onda says they plan to introduce STM technology into “L” lenses. Although he mentions that developing an L lens takes a lot longer to do than the current STM lenses.</p>
<p><iframe src="//player.vimeo.com/video/79361465" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" title="Inter BEE 2013: Newsshooter talks C100 Dual Pixel CMOS AF with Canon's Mr Onda" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.teradek.com/" target="_blank">Teradek</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Zv (Nov 20, 2013)

If that demonstration of the STM lens is anything to go by - I do not want STM technology in my L lenses, thank you very much! 

The 50L seemed to do a pretty decent job on the C100 but as soon as that EF-S lens went on it buggered up everything! Uh oh!


----------



## Alexiumz (Nov 20, 2013)

Surely the reason the AF wasn't working on the STM lenses was because the AF was locked - something they demonstrated only minutes ago with the 50L! Very briefly he unlocked it - and it started working - and then promptly locked it again, preventing any continuous AF...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 20, 2013)

Anyone get a weird feeling that the 5D3 + ML RAW hack will deliver much better video than any upcoming products other than the most high-end $$$$$$ ones? I have a weird feeling the new cams may end up with an even bigger meh and people will just use the 5D3. (The stills only users should have be happy though if so, as this would were it to be the case sustain 5D3 used prices very well so they could sell for a good price and get the new stills body.)

I sense continuing extreme segmentation and conservatism for anything but the single highest end model instead of a charging forward with the revolution.

Didn't the 5D3 prices suddenly spike way up again shortly after the ML RAW hack? And doesn't that imply that people were NOT happy with all of the critical UI features for video that they left out as well as the mushed, low DR quality it delivers without the hack? Everything was Blackmagic this and that and then the 5D3 hack seemed to be the only thing that staved off the complete rush over to use BM.


----------

